# new photos - alot alot alot of my tanganica fish and tank



## nadavnl (Mar 21, 2008)

sorry im opening new post, but i cant enter my old one, i dont know why ... :roll:

enjoy


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

very nice pics. What size tank is that?


----------



## nadavnl (Mar 21, 2008)

thx

its 120X40X50 (240L)


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Beautiful fish and tank man. Great job :thumb:


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

super duper jealous...


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Very nice tangs man!

(Plz. adjust the white balance in your camera. The pics are way too blue).


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

nice tank   :


----------



## aussieafricans (Dec 19, 2007)

one of the nicest/coolest and most prettiful tanks  i seen in a while :thumb:


----------



## nadavnl (Mar 21, 2008)

thx


----------



## aussieafricans (Dec 19, 2007)

how long has it taken you to set this tank up?
also what species are the plecos in there?
once again well done :thumb:


----------



## nadavnl (Mar 21, 2008)

the blue is due to 1 color 30W daylight + 1 color 30W coral blue

i have there L187 + L204

opcorn:


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

but you can still correct in-camera (assuming white balance control). Set it for 'cloudy day' at least.

I love the comps!


----------



## nadavnl (Mar 21, 2008)

macclellan said:


> but you can still correct in-camera (assuming white balance control). Set it for 'cloudy day' at least.
> 
> I love the comps!


 :thumb:


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Really nice! :thumb: 
Love the calvus! I like them but here they are like $20 for the smallest one in your tank!


----------



## nadavnl (Mar 21, 2008)

yes, they are expensive


----------

